# bits only for table router?



## denti (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi

I'm looking to this buy router bit

leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=30222&cat=1,46168,69435,46176&ap=1

Now it says that this should be used for a table router.

can someone explain why this should be used on a table router and why i couldn't use this with my plunge router?

If i set up a fence on the wood, and make a few passes on it rather than trying to it in one pass. 

I think i'm missing something...

thanks


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Because you will have a heck of a time running it true enough by hand to make a useable joint. 
You will need a good straight edge on your work piece so it runs true on the fence to make this work for you.
BUT, I see no reason a person could not run that bit hand held if he so desired. It is not that big and has a bearing so it should work.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Art you don't have enough posts yet to include a link in your post but you could list the part, the xxJxx.xx from Lee Valley. 

A couple reasons for bits to be listed as only suitable for table use is that the torque that will be produced is too much for safe handheld use or the bit doesn't have a guide bearing and can't be used with a guide bushing and needs a fence.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Art you don't have enough posts yet to include a link in your post but you could list the part, the xxJxx.xx from Lee Valley.


Four-in-One Grooving Bit - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I myself would not use that bit (four-in-one grooving bit) with a hand held!! But that's just me!!


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

N'awlins77 said:


> I myself would not use that bit (four-in-one grooving bit) with a hand held!! But that's just me!!


Me neither.

However you probably don't need a fancy router table to use this.

Just find some way of securing your router to hang upside down under a flat surface and then clamp a straight edge made of mdf or particle board with an appropriate cutout for the bit.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this set produced this work using a pair of '17's all by hand...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

But if you convinced someone else to try that and they got hurt doing it, I wouldnt want to be living in the States and be you Stick. Hence the reason the manufacturers/distributors add the warning.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with Chuck. I would consider this unsafe, if the router were to rock there is no way you could hold it when the bit grabbed. I have had a router get away from me just doing edge forming. The bearing came off and there was a very violent grab of the bit. it almost took my thumb nail off. I bought my first router in the early 1960's and have learned to respect them over the years.

Dick


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

willway said:


> *i have to agree with chuck.** i would consider this unsafe*, if the router were to rock there is no way you could hold it when the bit grabbed. I have had a router get away from me just doing edge forming. The bearing came off and there was a very violent grab of the bit. It almost took my thumb nail off. I bought my first router in the early 1960's and have learned to respect them over the years.
> 
> Dick


+1


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

No way I'd use a bit like this freehand! Looks like a bloody accident ready to happen.


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

Too scary for me.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Depends what size slot you're cutting though doesn't it? It's a big cutter if you use the whole stack together, but if you're just making a 1/4" wide slot then it's not so different to using a biscuit-slot cutter.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

All it needs is a moment's inattention, a tilt of the router base and you are in trouble!

Take Hilton's advice and make a 'quick and dirty' router table. All it needs is a piece of melamine (or plywood, or ..) a pair of saw horses, a couple of C-clamps. See my photo. Take your wedding ring off though.

Denis Lock 'Routing with Denis'


----------

